# Has anyone used Bed Bug Bumpers? How did they work?



## ambrosia77 (Aug 7, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has experience with these foam bumpers for co-sleeping:

http://www.gobedbug.com/GOPAGES/howitworks.htm

I am trying to make our bed safe for my son once he starts rolling/crawling. We have a mattress on box springs. Putting the mattress on the floor is not a great option for us for multiple reasons.

If anyone has tried the bumpers, do you think they are effective at protecting a baby and do they really fit under a fitted sheet!? I find that hard to believe for some reason.

Thanks in advance mamas!


----------



## dahlsk (May 23, 2007)

I did get one of these to try and it worked but just for a small window of time, like when ds was 4-6 months. Basically it is okay for the rolling baby, but definitely not the crawling babe. We have non fitted sheets on our mattress, so that wasn't an issue for us, but I guess it would depend on how deep your mattress and sheets are for it to work.


----------



## Tamara7 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yeah I think it will be fine for a small baby but I think when your son is a bit older and can already crawl I think they are too small to protect him from falling out.
I would rather use a proper bed rail, like this:


----------



## Thestephblog (Aug 1, 2015)

When our last one was 0-3 months we had him either in a basinette next to the bed or in bed with us; and had a bed rail on the one side of the bed and that worked great. He's 19 months and still sleeps with us and for the past year or so what we do is put pillows on one side of the bed and a body pillow on the other side and have the baby monitor on to watch him when we're not in the room (when we are my husband is on one side and I'm on the other) and the one or two times he's rolled up onto the pillows one of us goes in and moves him back to the middle of the bed. He doesn't crawl around in his sleep but when he does roll he stops at the pillows. We are expecting another little one in October and have the basinette ready for him too, and we're thinking once he's in the bed we'll have the bed rail up on one side and maybe do it that way again? Or maybe the bigger guy will get fed up with the crying and want to sleep in his own room.


----------

